# Golden Steering Wheel awards for Audi A4 and Audi R8



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

_The new Audi A4 Sedan* and the new Audi R8* have won the Golden Steering Wheel 2015. The selection was made by readers of Auto Bild magazine and Bild am Sonntag newspaper together with an international panel of experts. The prize, among the most coveted honors in the automotive industry, was presented tonight at the Axel Springer headquarters in Berlin._

During the award ceremony, Rupert Stadler, Chairman of the Board of Management of AUDI AG, emphasized: ***8220;We are delighted to once again finish so successful in this highly respected prize competition. The Golden Steering Wheel awards we have won provide even more incentive for us in the next phase of our model initiative.***8221;

The new Audi A4 Sedan beat out competitors in the midsize car category. Dietmar Voggenreiter, AUDI AG Board Member for Marketing and Sales, accepted the Golden Steering Wheel for the A4: ***8220;The A4 is the most popular Audi ever. The victory in the Golden Steering Wheel competition confirms once more that this success story will continue with the new A4 family as well.***8221;

In the sports car category, the new Audi R8 won over readers and jury members alike. The prize was accepted by Heinz Hollerweger, Managing Director of quattro GmbH: ***8220;The new Audi R8 is the most powerful and fastest series-production Audi of all time.It is the dynamic top of the line for Audi and is as close to a racing car as any of our cars.***8221;

Audi's success was rounded out by the second-place finish of the new Audi Q7 in the luxury category. With a total of 25 awards, the Audi brand tops the statistics in the 40 year history of the Golden Steering Wheel.

In 2015 a total of 38 newly introduced cars were entered in the competition for the Golden Steering Wheel awards. Additional awards were presented in the subcompact, compact, midsize SUV and family car categories.


----------

